# FTW Apollobay Crimson King



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

Diego is a hard charging 85# boy who has recently been imported from Ireland. He has all health clearances and is yellow factored. Great with kids and other dogs and super is very affectionate. Contact me for more info www.castleheightsgundogs.com Health clearances are listed here https://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=994758


----------

